# Long Cured PURPLE HAZE!!..serious stuff!



## weedtester420 (Oct 16, 2012)

purple haze cured for 6 months......blow your mind and you wanna do all kind of things....but u can`t get up the couch...lol


----------



## marc88101 (Oct 16, 2012)

That's looks nice!


----------



## illtoxic (Oct 22, 2012)

Tastymmmmm


----------



## Po boy (Oct 22, 2012)

FINE looking buds!!


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Oct 26, 2012)

Haze shouldn't couch lock you...Haze gets you up. Looks great though.


----------



## weedtester420 (Oct 27, 2012)

mikeandnaomi said:


> Haze shouldn't couch lock you...Haze gets you up. Looks great though.


i know....but a friend get these seeds as purple haze......is true that hazes are sativa dom high.....but maybe these pheno is unique...maybe the seeds aren`t purple haze....no matter what this is a high quality weed.


----------

